# Outbackers Atv Rally



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well its planned and there are two of us going to the 1st Annual Semi-Official Outbackers ATV & Camping Rally.

Yep that's right all are invited to join snsgraham and Y-Guy as well as our families at the latest Rally. We'll be camping at Honeyman State Park just south of Florence Oregon for the first week of April. Campground is adjacent to the Oregon Dunes National Recreation Area. We'll be camping in the "H" loop along with other ATV and MX riders.

If your passing by stop by and say hello, we'll be the ones having a great time and grinning from ear to ear!

Seriously though I'm excited the Scott was able to join our family this year at Honeyman for the week and if you're in the area I am sure Honeyman has more spaces, though you may not want to camp in H Loop if you don't like the sound of ATV's and MX bikes.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Y-Guy, I would love to come but I have two problems.............

1. I don't have a ATV...(wife gave me choice...Outback or ATV)

2. 3070 miles x 2= 6140 miles @ 10 mpg= 614 gallons of gas @ $2.35 per gallon..
I DON'T EVEN WANT TO THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds like a great time...have fun!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it ever dries up and I could get our trailer out of storage, we'd consider it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

We are going to be down in that general area the week before (South Beach S.P.).
We will be sure to wave when we pass you on the way home! action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're heading out on the 31st, we'll probably overnight at Camping World or if we can make it down in Eugene some place, then head over to Florence in the morning. So if you drive by stop by and say hello. I'm sure they have spaces at Honeyman in the non-toyhauler parts of the campground. If you come bring your bikes, great place to ride around too.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yes, after a gracious invitation by the Y-family we are going to join them at Honeyman in April!

The last time we were at Honeyman was like 24 years ago. We were still riding three wheelers







and sleeping in tents. We were not staying in Honeyman but just there to use their showers, but I remember going 'round and 'round and 'round, a big place from what I recall. Funny thing, I don't remember the campground having dune access, but of course DW will tell you that I don't have a memory at all







anyway!

This will be fun!

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We are heading out either this afternoon or tomorrow (Sunday) morning! Those that might consider coming by for a visit should know that we are at the furthest back campsites from the entrance of the park.

Hope to see action some of the Outbackers if even for just a couple of hours!









Scott


----------

